# TS110A



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Well after many months searching and going back and forth on old or new I finally bit the bullet and pulled the trigger. Little more than I was looking for and anticipating on spending but hopefully will last me a while and I can grow into it! Just wanted to share my biggest investment yet with this farming thing haha.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Word of advice. Change fuel filters more then the manual says.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats on the new iron. I am sure that you will enjoy it for years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slvr98svt said:


> Just wanted to share my biggest investment yet with this farming thing haha.


Well your for sure hooked now....congratulations. I know it puts a smile on your face whenever you turn the wheel. It's always wise to go large versus smaller, you will be glad you did down the road.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

You won't regret it, I love my ts


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

You won't regret it, I love my ts


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

We have a TS115A with the same loader you have. Very good multi purpose tractor, you will enjoy it. We have about 4000 hrs on it with basically no trouble.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, and I sure can't keep a smile off my face whenever I get in it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought a used TS110 2 years aga in order to have a 2nd, lighter tractor to go with my TS135A. I use the TS110 more than I use the 135. I like it for fixing ditches, feeding, raking, stacking hay, etc. I save my 135 for mowing and baling.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

slvr98svt said:


> Well after many months searching and going back and forth on old or new I finally bit the bullet and pulled the trigger. Little more than I was looking for and anticipating on spending but hopefully will last me a while and I can grow into it! Just wanted to share my biggest investment yet with this farming thing haha.


I noticed the profile pic on a couplw of your other threads. Was scratching my head to see if I could remember what you ended up getting. Now I know...

Quite a step up from the 3910 and tc40.

Congrats!

Age, hours, etc? And feel free to share more pics in its work clothes.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

what kinda baler you run? Nice rig tho!


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I will definitely get some new pictures up once the ground firms up here! But its a 2007, has a lot of hours at 8K, but from what I can tell they are a pretty solid engine. Was bought, run, serviced, and traded back in at same dealer by an elderly gentleman so I felt fairly confident with it.

I only run a NH 315 sq baler and a Krone 250B 4'x5' round baler right now. I am hoping to upgrade to a newer baler in the next ocuple years if all the plans fall into place but everyone knows how that works out.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. Before you know it you will bave not only the round baler upgraded, but the square, rake, and tedder as well.  Especially after a nice jump like that in tractor size.


----------

